# My dismay with the treadmill.



## old man neri (14 Dec 2006)

Well, my start date for IAP/BOTC was and still is quickly approaching. I had started running in an attempt to get into shape. Due to my civy job I found myself in hotels a lot (5 nights/week) in strange towns so I go accustomed to using the treadmill in the hotel. When I left that job, just recently, I continued to use a treadmill in my basement. I was starting to get really concerned with my times. According to the treadmill I couldn't run 2.4km in less than 15min. I was rather dismayed by this, I thought I was in much better shape, I remember passing the CF Express test back in the recruiting centre with out much difficulty. I could still do the sit ups, chin ups, and push ups with out difficulty but no matter how hard I tried I just couldn't keep running with the pace my treadmill was set at to make the minimum time/distance, it was almost like sprinting. My concerns grew because I feared I would fail the CF Express during the second day of IAP, be sent to the 'warrior platoon', and be re-coursed. Although not the end of the world by any stretch of the imagination but just added delays.

I took some advice from this forum and said screw it, I am just going to do run outside, until recently the sidewalks were covered in snow and ice and I had grown fond of running while watching the Simpsons . Anyways, I just got back from outside, with out much effort I broke the 12 min mark for the 2.4km. I think either there is something wrong with my treadmill (maybe I have it set to run 2.4mi in 12 min) or I run differently on the treadmill than on pavement. In any case, I am a happy camper now, I am no longer worried about failing the CF Express and you know what......the Christmas lights on people's houses are much more entertaining than the Simpsons while running.

Cheers!

Lesson: Run outside unless the weather/streets are really bad.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Dec 2006)

Fascinating.


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Dec 2006)

old man neri said:
			
		

> Well, my start date for IAP/BOTC was and still is quickly approaching. I had started running in an attempt to get into shape. Due to my civy job I found myself in hotels a lot (5 nights/week) in strange towns so I go accustomed to using the treadmill in the hotel. When I left that job, just recently, I continued to use a treadmill in my basement. I was starting to get really concerned with my times. According to the treadmill I couldn't run 2.4km in less than 15min. I was rather dismayed by this, I thought I was in much better shape, I remember passing the CF Express test back in the recruiting centre with out much difficulty. I could still do the sit ups, chin ups, and push ups with out difficulty but no matter how hard I tried I just couldn't keep running with the pace my treadmill was set at to make the minimum time/distance, it was almost like sprinting. My concerns grew because I feared I would fail the CF Express during the second day of IAP, be sent to the 'warrior platoon', and be re-coursed. Although not the end of the world by any stretch of the imagination but just added delays.
> 
> I took some advice from this forum and said screw it, I am just going to do run outside, until recently the sidewalks were covered in snow and ice and I had grown fond of running while watching the Simpsons . Anyways, I just got back from outside, with out much effort I broke the 12 min mark for the 2.4km. I think either there is something wrong with my treadmill (maybe I have it set to run 2.4mi in 12 min) or I run differently on the treadmill than on pavement. In any case, I am a happy camper now, I am no longer worried about failing the CF Express and you know what......the Christmas lights on people's houses are much more entertaining than the Simpsons while running.
> 
> ...



I think it's actually easier to run outside partly because of the Fresh Cold Air of Fall/Winter than in the Warm recycled air of a house.  I was never a fan of treadmills....

Max


----------



## Dinger_ca (14 Dec 2006)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I think it's actually easier to run outside partly because of the Fresh Cold Air of Fall/Winter than in the Warm recycled air of a house.  I was never a fan of treadmills....
> 
> Max


I have yet to run outside, I quit smoking and joined a gym about 3 weeks ago, I'm down to running a mile under 10mins (9:59), I still cant seem to crack the 1 mile mark and I know that wont cut it at BMQ.
Any suggestions?


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Dec 2006)

Run outside.  See a trainer if required on order to improve your running techniques (yes, there are running techniques!!).  Go progressively.  I would try to run for 30 minutes every day and every week, increase your distance.   Or you could do a fixed distance and decrease your time every week.  You will be surprise how fast you improve!  For the kind of training the military wants, I would do the later.  You will most likely not be asked to run for a very long time (1 hour max).  For me, I really don't see the point of running on a treadmill...  An inside track maybe but treadmill...

Max


----------



## Dinger_ca (14 Dec 2006)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Run outside.  See a trainer if required on order to improve your running techniques (yes, there are running techniques!!).  Go progressively.  I would try to run for 30 minutes every day and every week, increase your distance.   Or you could do a fixed distance and decrease your time every week.  You will be surprise how fast you improve!  For the kind of training the military wants, I would do the later.  You will most likely not be asked to run for a very long time (1 hour max).  For me, I really don't see the point of running on a treadmill...  An inside track maybe but treadmill...
> 
> Max


 basically run longer then the 15mins I already do, and do it all outside
Thanks


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Dec 2006)

Dinger_ca said:
			
		

> basically run longer then the 15mins I already do, and do it all outside
> Thanks



Go progressively.  20 minutes the first 3-4 days, then up to 25, 30..

Push yourself but not too much.  It won't be beneficial if you can't finish the run anyways...

Max


----------



## paracowboy (14 Dec 2006)

Dinger_ca said:
			
		

> Any suggestions?


http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33109.0.html


----------



## Sham (14 Dec 2006)

Treadmill times are slower than actually running outside. I know it takes about 15 secs to get up 
to the speed I start at. So dont be discouraged about the treadmill. Just do what you can normally
run/do at and just increase the speed.


----------



## Infanteer (15 Dec 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Fascinating.



+1


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Dec 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0.html
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0.html
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33109.0.html


Nuff said.


----------

